# Beef Knee Caps?



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2012)

I've recently noticed that my dog is getting some plaque build up on his back teeth even though I have been feeding him raw for about 8 months now. I've been trying to find bones that he can spend a long time chewing on. Someone at a local pet store suggested the raw beef knee caps that they sell. Are those safe or are they considered weight bearing bones? He is an Aussie and weighs about 47 pounds.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I've never seen knee caps, but I'm not sure if they would be considered weight bearing or not. Are you sure they are are raw, or are they smoked? Most that are sold in stores are smoked. If they are, I wouldn't feed them because I consider those to be cooked.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mine love knee caps. They are not as hard as weight bearing and can be completely consumed. I get the entire knee joint area so mine have harder bones, but the have tons of meat and connective tissue as well. Mine eat the knee caps, conn. tissue and meat and marrow out of the bone and then I toss the rest once they get down to the hard leg bone part. It is of course all raw. Not sure that would be the case with a pet store??? I get mine straight from the butcher when someone drops off a cow.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

riddick4811 said:


> Mine love knee caps. They are not as hard as weight bearing and can be completely consumed. I get the entire knee joint area so mine have harder bones, but the have tons of meat and connective tissue as well. Mine eat the knee caps, conn. tissue and meat and marrow out of the bone and then I toss the rest once they get down to the hard leg bone part. It is of course all raw. Not sure that would be the case with a pet store??? I get mine straight from the butcher when someone drops off a cow.


That's what I was wondering about-the pet store part of it. Most of those are smoked, which is cooked, which is not good with bones.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2012)

They are raw and kept in a freezer along with a lot of the premade raw food. The brand is Vital Essentials. This is the webpage for them - http://www.vitalessentialsraw.com/html/products/dogtreat/FZKcaps.html


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> They are raw and kept in a freezer along with a lot of the premade raw food. The brand is Vital Essentials. This is the webpage for them - Frozen Beef Nibblets


I just saw those at the pet store I go to for my cat's food. I am amazed at the options they have for raw feeders who want to feed raw meat only. However the prices of some of the stuff is like holy heck! I bought some venison without realizing it was $7.99lb! Yikes!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> They are raw and kept in a freezer along with a lot of the premade raw food. The brand is Vital Essentials. This is the webpage for them - Frozen Beef Nibblets



Yep, they look raw to me from the picture. From looking at them, I would probably give them if I found them around here.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the help! I just gave him one to chew on for a bit and it seemed to give him a pretty good workout. Hopefully it will help with his teeth. 



Sheltielover25 said:


> I just saw those at the pet store I go to for my cat's food. I am amazed at the options they have for raw feeders who want to feed raw meat only. However the prices of some of the stuff is like holy heck! I bought some venison without realizing it was $7.99lb! Yikes!


They are pretty expensive. I think they will just have to be an occasional treat.


----------

